# Bought a Kage Snowfire for



## Rick13 (Oct 3, 2019)

Just got a Kage Snowfire System from Russo's for My Skid Steer.

Wanting to buy their new AdvantEdge (new cutting edge system) from their brochure they sent me.

I do residential driveways, so I don't want to have to aggressive of a plow.

Do you think it's worth the investment of "Upgrading" to their new movable edge set-up?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rick13 said:


> Do you think it's worth the investment of "Upgrading" to their new movable edge set-up?
> 
> View attachment 196350
> 
> ...


Sounds fairly new for anyone to have first hand experience to answer that...


----------



## Rick13 (Oct 3, 2019)

Here's a video I received talking about the Kage AdvantEdge System.

Looks like it has a lot of the good plowing qualities of an Arctic Plow...but I feel an Arctic Plow wouldn't work as well as Kage can in residential work.

And now with Kage's new edge you can install...wondering if anyone out there has gotten a chance to try this out.

I'm sure Kage sent out demos models to see first hand how their new idea was going to work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds fairly new for anyone to have first hand experience to answer that...


No one?

Does it come with LED headlights? If so, does anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does it come with LED headlights? If so, does anyone have any experience with those?


The manufacturer does, there is probably a TubeYou video telling you how great they are so you buy some too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> The manufacturer does, there is probably a TubeYou video telling you how great they are so you buy some too...


K


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rick13 said:


> Here's a video I received talking about the Kage AdvantEdge System.
> 
> Looks like it has a lot of the good plowing qualities of an Arctic Plow...but I feel an Arctic Plow wouldn't work as well as Kage can in residential work.
> 
> ...


Looking pretty zippy..... What's the cost for the blade you got and can they be used on V plows?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Inter Resting What’s the pricing.


----------



## Rick13 (Oct 3, 2019)

I got a quote for My 9 ft plow...$3,000. But I'll ask My Rep at Russo's and see what he can come up with. Usually I get better pricing from him.

I thought I read somewhere....it's $2,000 to $6,000....depends on the size of the plow.


----------



## Rick13 (Oct 3, 2019)

And I'm not sure....but I thought if you get the new edge system....you end up losing your trip edge on your plow.

Not sure, need to ask about that....but thought I saw that also somewhere.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Rick13 said:


> And I'm not sure....but I thought if you get the new edge system....you end up losing your trip edge on your plow.
> 
> Not sure, need to ask about that....but thought I saw that also somewhere.


Hi Rick,
Just an FYI, you do not lose your 'tripping' function by adding the KAGE AdvantEdge to your current cutting edge.


----------



## Rick13 (Oct 3, 2019)

We got around 6 - 8 inches of snow on Veteran's Day....the nice wet and heavy stuff....and the Kage Snowfire did a very good job moving the snow. Here's a few pictures of it in action.
I also ended up buying their Kage Snow Tires, and will end up putting them on very soon. 
The hill would get pretty slippery, just wasn't sure if spending the extra money on snow tires would be worth it or not? I'll let you know after the next snow storm.


----------



## Rick13 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bought The Kage Snowtires last weekend....my traction for the hills were not the greatest. Got the job done....but wanted more control.

What a big difference they made driving in the back area with snow on the ground.

Now waiting for the next big snow storm....we're ready now!!!


----------

